# My personal collection.



## gianismegara (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello friends!:wave:


Some pictures of my flashlights.

From right to left ...

Palight 7x XM-L U2 
Armytek Barracuda XM-L2 gold bezel 
Malkoff "Hound Dog" XM-L 
Nitecore EC-25 Cobra CW
Fenix PD30 
Hds systems EDC Executive 200 lm 
Olight S10 Baton
Photonfanatic Blocky Boy AL 
Muyshondt Aeon 
TrustFire MINI-03
Ultrafire WF-501B
MTE SSC P7





























I hope you like them.
thank you


----------



## vinsanity286 (Nov 29, 2013)

Very nice collection. I especially like the Malkoff.


----------



## gianismegara (Dec 1, 2013)

vinsanity286 said:


> Very nice collection. I especially like the Malkoff.



Thank you.


The Malkoff with the Hds are my favorites.
The Hds I have always over me.


----------



## gianismegara (Dec 17, 2013)

Hello my friends again.:wave:
Today added to my collection three flashlights.
A Surefire 6P with drop in module Malkoff M61.
A Solarforce L2M with drop in module Solarforce XM-L2 U2 3 mode.
And a Solarforce L2P with drop in module Customlites XM-L2 T5 3 mode 4500k neutral.

























All three are amazing lights. But what won me the most was the Customlites quality light gave me for a XM-L.
Naturally Malkoff M61 impressed with the build quality, since the quality of light is given:thumbsup:.

Thank you.


----------



## yoyoman (Dec 17, 2013)

Nice, well rounded collection.


----------



## gianismegara (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you very much for your kind words.
With the coming of these flashlights gave the Olight S10 Baton and Ultrafire WF-501B. So now these two are not in my collection.
It remains now to change the switch 6P with a McClicky a Cren Bezel Ring and an Ultra Clear Lens by oveready.....and end!


----------



## compasillo (Dec 21, 2013)

I will check this thread in a year or so... ;-)


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 22, 2013)

Can I Play?


----------



## datiLED (Dec 22, 2013)

dbleznak said:


> Can I Play?



Nice McGizmo collection!


----------



## dbleznak (Dec 22, 2013)

datiLED said:


> Nice McGizmo collection!



I couldn't have done it without you Derek ! Happy Holidays DatiLed!!!


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 22, 2013)

Is that a bored 6P or is that a 17670 battery?oops i just noticed i can see it on the battery  but anyway is it bored?


----------



## tommo76 (Dec 26, 2013)

Nice collection!!


----------



## kosPap (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi fellow country man!

nice collection especially the first post ones, theyare rather non-mainstream choices

How did you like the Solarforce dropin module beam?

Will we see you over the Greek forum?


----------



## dod (Jan 12, 2014)

Very nice collections. The more I see of the Malkoff devices the more I want a light that will take one.


----------



## gianismegara (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello.
Thank you again.
I grew up the diameter of the 6P body and fits comfortably protected Panasonic 3400.
Dude Costas.
I know you through the Greek forum and will soon present my collection and there.


----------

